# Michigan Out-of-Doors



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

They have some video of a wolf and bobcat getting released from traps this week. Kinda cool.

http://www.michiganoutofdoorstv.com/shows.cfm

Griff


----------



## WOODS (Feb 9, 2006)

That was some good video.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

That wolf was HUGE! 

I guess it answers my question on how to release them from earlier this week


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

the wolf was cool,but that cat was sweet.


----------



## Laker (Sep 29, 2006)

id have to check my drawers after seeing a whole pack of wolves like that!


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

Laker said:


> id have to check my drawers after seeing a whole pack of wolves like that!


 
The wolf was definately sweet. The cat didn't get too excited..until he slipped the catch pole on him. Luckily it was a hind foot catch. Easy to let go. Try a front foot catch...now we're talking a wrestling match.

Thanks Griff for posting that.

Mike


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

griff thanks for posting this! i didnt know it was online! i used to watch that a lot when i was little! 

good deal!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Here ya go:

[MOOD]5466[/MOOD]


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

I forgot we could do that now.:gaga:

Griff


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

i was amazed to see that bobcat. i was the one that trapped him. my buddy who video taped it sent it in. i think they may be some pics in my gallery from him. he was trapped in newaygo county.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

freshwater drum said:


> i was amazed to see that bobcat. i was the one that trapped him. my buddy who video taped it sent it in. i think they may be some pics in my gallery from him. he was trapped in newaygo county.


That was a great clip of the bobcat!

As well as the rest of the show, it was all really entertaining, I think MOOD has been looking better lately IMO


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

At the very end; didn't it seem like the wolf had a broken leg? Watch it as it leaves at the end.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

sgc said:


> At the very end; didn't it seem like the wolf had a broken leg? Watch it as it leaves at the end.


I had a feeling that some would catch that and ? if its foot was broke.Many times the animals foot will "go to sleep"/get a little numb.I've seen it many times after a release,they hobble around with the foot just hanging there for a few min.Then before you know it their walking on it with no problems.


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

highly doubt broken, maybe sore and bruised


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

sgc said:


> At the very end; didn't it seem like the wolf had a broken leg? Watch it as it leaves at the end.


Looked like a perfect pad catch just above the toes. Pretty cold out also. Sit on your foot for a couple hours and try to run off. Guy choked him down pretty good to make sure he didn't sink his teeth in his behind. Had a Badger take off after me once when I released him. It was the only time I questioned only having a tire thumper with me.:tdo12:

Bet the guys with the cat have a real release pole with them next time. I don't think weed wacker line is rated for that.:lol:

Griff


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

griffondog said:


> Looked like a perfect pad catch just above the toes. Pretty cold out also. Sit on your foot for a couple hours and try to run off. Guy choked him down pretty good to make sure he didn't sink his teeth in his behind. Had a Badger take off after me once when I released him. It was the only time I questioned only having a tire thumper with me.:tdo12:
> 
> Bet the guys with the cat have a real release pole with them next time. I don't think weed wacker line is rated for that.:lol:
> 
> Griff


 
yes i will have a real catchpole next time. guess you could say i was a little unprepared. had to make do with what i had at the time. it was rubber coated steal cable. i used to use it to hang deer feeders. very exciting none the less.


----------

